# Tips on productivity?



## Chedda06 (Jan 20, 2021)

I've been at Traget DC for about a month in the warehouse/carton air department. I'm having trouble getting my numbers. Any advice on staying consistent at 100%? I feel that I get the bad labels. My name is always on mine and no one else gets that special treatment. It's like I'm selected to do the stack of labels with the smallest numbers and hardest items to pick.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome!
Ask your gm & remove your location please.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jan 20, 2021)

What department?


----------



## Chedda06 (Jan 20, 2021)

Order picker


----------



## Chedda06 (Jan 20, 2021)

I've gotten 100% once or twice but omg it's hard to keep it up. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jan 21, 2021)

Warehouse carton air?


----------



## Chedda06 (Jan 21, 2021)

Yeah. Warehouse carton air.


----------



## Imtired (Jan 21, 2021)

What are they having you pick? PTS, USS, OOR? Can you elaborate?


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jan 21, 2021)

For starters you need to learn to label quickly.
Get some blank labels and just practice peeling and slapping them on a box.
Label the entire layer.

If you had a a good trainer they would of started with this.  I doubt you did though.

When putting the cartons in the cart dont walk them back and place them nice and neat.
Grab em and learn to toss them.
2 or more at a time if they are light.

When changing a cart stop before the empty cart drop and pullout past the empty.
Put the empty on the picker and full in its place.
Should take under a minute.  

Don't take piss breaks every 20 minutes.  Hold it.  Or should I say stop going to the bathroom to play on your phone every 20 minutes.

Basically just keep moving.  You have to move at a set pace.  Move heavy boxes at same speed as diapers.  If your talking,  going to the bathroom all the time or just always wandering then just give up now.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jan 24, 2021)

I did Breakpack Carton Air for almost two years, while its a lot different since the warehouse side is purely full case there's plenty of similarities.
First, like mentioned above label it all on the pallet. If it's light move it more than one at a time. As far as labels, the way it sounds is similar to how our breapack labels are done. The reason you may have a smaller stack is that may be how they decided to ramp you up. I know our warehouse team has Carton Air labels put on the end of the aisles and they are told to find an open aisle and pick. It takes time to get pacing down, but if you feel your truly struggling talk to your OM and ask for help.


----------



## Chedda06 (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank you guys. I know exactly what was going on now. We have  a selected person that hands out the labels. One of their friends would take out the big orders in the stack and then they were giving me the rest of it, falling apart and stuck together. Everyday my name would be on the stack of labels that had been ran through and saved for me(the new and friendly guy). 
The labels would all be 1, 2, 3 piece orders on multiple aisles and spaced out, making it extremely difficult to get my numbers. 

After some labels came up missing my OM inquired about what happened and I couldnt explain it. Then, the label handler told on herself without even trying to...the OM wasn't concerned though and only jokingly told me not to do what they were doing. 

I probably wont be at Target very long. They are groups and cliques already established and I dont stand a chance with these cutthroat and ruthless group people. I feel defeated, but ill fight through it a little while longer.


----------



## targetdude1 (Jan 26, 2021)

Chedda06 said:


> Thank you guys. I know exactly what was going on now. We have  a selected person that hands out the labels. One of their friends would take out the big orders in the stack and then they were giving me the rest of it, falling apart and stuck together. Everyday my name would be on the stack of labels that had been ran through and saved for me(the new and friendly guy).
> The labels would all be 1, 2, 3 piece orders on multiple aisles and spaced out, making it extremely difficult to get my numbers.
> 
> After some labels came up missing my OM inquired about what happened and I couldnt explain it. Then, the label handler told on herself without even trying to...the OM wasn't concerned though and only jokingly told me not to do what they were doing.
> ...




Sounds exactly like target. Funny like 5 people replied to you and none of them mentioned the obvious, that they all know goes on constantly. probably all "teachers pets" lol.

The instant I read your post I could have told you what was going on.

Yes, 9 times out of ten if the labels are "handed out" rather than chosen, it's a big favoritism scam. and 9 out of ten is being charitable, it's probably more 99/100.

I would say dont give up if you want the job though, try to learn the ropes of cherry picking, that way you can understand whats happening and fight it as best you can, do it yourself (you have to fight fire with fire, and (almost) EVERYBODY does it) explain it to superiors as to whats going on with your numbers, etc. It takes time. Also of course, work! If you A) work B) show up You should be able to keep the job, but it's not for everybody.

Edit: Also mind you I'm not advocating cherry picking (however you can) early on. Only do that once you learn the ropes. Learn to do things "the right way" first, or you will just get caught because you dont know what you are doing, and getting caught early on would be a disaster. Play it by the book to begin with.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Jan 26, 2021)

So the label printer was cherry picking?  Usually the ass kissers who can't get numbers are given that job to keep them out of production. 

At my dc or key at least when they hand out labels to a newer tm its usually because they are not doing well and about to be let go so they are given a good aisle to see if that does it or if they are just worthless.  

Cherry picking has always been an issue but this is a step beyond simple cherry picking

I would go to hr and complain.  Ask the om to talk to the senior.  This shit should be fought.  Make a stink so its addressed

Do they put the labels out at each workstation or are they all passed out?   If they give you a picked through aisle then make a stink or put it down and grab an unmolested aisle.

Nobody at a dc is special or untouchable regardless of how long they have been there, a trainer etc..  they just think they are
Call them out on their bullshit.


----------



## Chedda06 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you so much. They hand out our labels here at my DC. I will do something about it, in just dont want to be a target after doing so. This is a hard job to be a newby.


----------



## davg92 (Mar 22, 2021)

As usual with a new company, you have to understand how things work. What the laws are, how others work and look at your rhythm from there. What you wrote above helped me too. Thank you very much.


----------

